# Commercial plow for Wrangler



## Joel B.

Does any company make a commercial plow for a Wrangler? I'm not interested in a "homeowner" model but that seems to be all that is made to fit a Wrangler.

Thanks.


----------



## toby4492

Joel B.;473346 said:


> Does any company make a commercial plow for a Wrangler? I'm not interested in a "homeowner" model but that seems to be all that is made to fit a Wrangler.
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.snoway.com

5 year commercial structural warranty on all our plow models. wesport

Happy New Year:waving:


----------



## BOMBER

The Fisher 7'-6" 760LD is pretty heavy duty and listed for some Wranglers. wesport 
You didn't say what year Jeep or if it has the lighter 4 cyl engine which allows for a heavier plow to be mounted.










472 lbs plus 60lbs push plates.

You are aware the limiting factor is Federal gross axle weight ratings, plow dealers will not install heavy commercial plows on light truck axles.

Now you can always do cash and carry and custom mount a commercial rated unit.


----------



## theplowmeister

The Fisher 7 1/2 RD will fit I have used that plow on jeeps since 1988 on 3 YJs and now a TJ. I mount it myself cash and carry. the the Jeep mounts for the LD plow will work with the RD plow. Fisher has the side of the mount bolted to only the outside of the box frame. I drilled the frame and welded a pipe through the frame to through bolt the mount.


----------



## columbiaplower

What kind of work will you be doing with it? I have been thinking about buying a jeep and putting a blizzard 760 speedwing on it. It would be a perfect rig for apartment complexes and othe tight spots.


----------



## baldplowguy

Boss is releasing a mount for the 07-08 Wrangler within the next few weeks. They make a very nice plow setup. I have always used and had good luck with Western and wish they offered a commercial plow for the new Wrangler but they don't. I looked at the Suburbanite and other "personal use" plows but they all seemed way to light duty for our style of plowing. My Western/Boss dealer wouldn't even sell me a Suburbanite!!! He told me my option is either Boss or Boss. Both are about $4,000 installed!

I considered a Sno-way after reading all the reccomendations from folks on this site but after further research found that they are very expensive and early releases were plauged with problems. Although the 5 year warranty they offer is nice it isn't worth much at 3 am in a blizzard!!! I like many of their high tech features though.

Fisher and Meyer may also be good but my dealer dosen't sell them so I won't buy them...


----------



## toby4492

baldplowguy;473924 said:


> I considered a Sno-way after reading all the reccomendations from folks on this site but after further research found that they are very expensive and early releases were plauged with problems. Although the 5 year warranty they offer is nice it isn't worth much at 3 am in a blizzard!!! I like many of their high tech features though.


Just curious on the plauge of problems statement. Can you explain this to me? I have worked here for 17 years and do not know of what you speak. Early releases of which products in particular.

Not looking to be confrontational here but this is your first post.


----------



## baldplowguy

That was fast!!!! Sno-way 22 series...bell crank????

Not sure what first post has to do with it but as to your question, I found this on this site:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=45048&highlight=returning

and a yahoo search on the problem outlined in this thread will list this and other issues as well...

Thanks for not looking to be confrontational.


----------



## toby4492

baldplowguy;473981 said:


> That was fast!!!! Sno-way 22 series...bell crank????
> 
> Not sure what first post has to do with it but as to your question, I found this on this site:
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=45048&highlight=returning
> 
> and a yahoo search on the problem outlined in this thread will list this and other issues as well...
> 
> Thanks for not looking to be confrontational.


What you mention here affected part of a production run last season. To the best of my knowledge all customers that were affected have been taken care. The issue was addressed prior to production this season. As far as my response being fast, I care about our products, customers, and potential new customers. I spent alot of time here. :waving:


----------



## baldplowguy

"Just curious on the plauge of problems statement. Can you explain this to me? I have worked here for 17 years and do not know of what you speak. Early releases of which products in particular."

So after 17 years you did know of what I spoke?


----------



## Joel B.

toby4492;473470 said:


> http://www.snoway.com
> 
> 5 year commercial structural warranty on all our plow models. wesport
> 
> Happy New Year:waving:


I have checked them out and none of the smaller models (ST, MT, 22, 26) which would be suited for Jeeps, say they are for commercial use.


----------



## toby4492

baldplowguy;473998 said:


> "Just curious on the plauge of problems statement. Can you explain this to me? I have worked here for 17 years and do not know of what you speak. Early releases of which products in particular."
> 
> So after 17 years you did know of what I spoke?


In your original post you gave a broad assessment of "plagued with problems" without giving an example of what you meant. Now that you have let me know, I believe I have given you the appropriate answer.


----------



## baldplowguy

Thanks Tom. You are obviously a very good salesman. I happen to be very good at snow removal. Happy New Year!


----------



## basher

baldplowguy;473924 said:


> I considered a Sno-way after reading all the reccomendations from folks on this site but after further research found that they are very expensive
> 
> Not when you compare apples to apples. Price one with wired control and gravity drop like everybody else offers. We sell a very competitively priced product. We have installed the 22 on the 07 Wrangler and it was an excellent fit;
> and early releases were plauged with problems.
> 
> I'm a dealer I do service and warranty. I don't understand what plague of problems your referring to. The bellcrank issue has never effected one of my customers. We do stock one just in case at Steve in tech advice, but have never needed it.
> 
> Although the 5 year warranty they offer is nice it isn't worth much at 3 am in a blizzard!!! I like many of their high tech features though.


one of the reasons i chose to sell Snoway is their reliability.


----------



## baldplowguy

basher,

Did you not read the link I posted above? There are others as well...

Apples to apples - bluetooth to bluetooth... What about the plow going haywire due to electrical interference? Granted it has only happened a few times but in this business that means lost revenue - I can't take that chance.

Cut wires, zip ties, leaking fittings, parts hitting the light brace, knocking the paint off, rusting, dealer invented "retrofits," customers not being notified of a potential issue, lawyers. Please....

Snoway has its place I am sure. If I needed a personal use plow or just did a few driveways here and there I would consider one. I admire their high tech approach and willingness to innovate - the downpressure concept is amazing! Their ISO certification and precision manufacturing motivations as well as their many patents will undoubtedly lead to better products for all. Product innovators as with all pioneers take risks. Some features work some don't. Clearly some bugs need to be worked out of the 22 series.

My two F-250's with Western Pro Plows have truly been bullet proof. I only recently purchased the Wrangler to do cleanup - jump up on sidewalks - and monitor progress etc. My work is strictly commercial and the snowway plow recommended for the Wrangler is not commercially rated? Right?

"Without contraries is no progression." :salute:

www.snowwayplowsite.com


----------



## PLOWMAN45

get a meyers plow i mean do you want the plow and the mount to stick out 10 feet from the truck ?


----------



## ppandr

Double post


----------



## ppandr

I have never had a problem with any of my DD (Fisher/Western) pumps, blades, etc. They all are older mounts that we altered to fit our YJ's (3) and TJ. The only time we have EVER had to fix a pump was when one of my employees rear ended someone and the blade was off on a older fixed mount. 

On the other hand, I used to carry a spare Meyer pump with quick connects so I could simply quickly fix the "blue fuild" problem I always had.

As for Snoway....I have not used or do not know anyone around me in NJ that uses one. I will say that I am turned off by the resident (plowsite) salesman plugging any chance he gets. Nothing against TOM, he might even be a really good guy. I'm sure the guys here that use Snoway products may get help from him and we should thank him for such.

TOM, don't take everything we say so personally.


----------



## basher

baldplowguy;474161 said:


> basher,
> 
> Did you not read the link I posted above? There are others as well...
> 
> Gosh I guess I was stupid, one problem post, you know there are others. Unfortunately unlike the other plows (which are perfect) snoway has occasional problems.
> 
> Apples to apples - bluetooth to bluetooth... What about the plow going haywire due to electrical interference? Granted it has only happened a few times but in this business that means lost revenue - I can't take that chance.
> 
> So buy the wired control, that's what you're used to anyway
> 
> Cut wires, zip ties, leaking fittings, parts hitting the light brace, knocking the paint off, rusting, dealer invented "retrofits," customers not being notified of a potential issue, lawyers. Please....
> 
> Yes every problem plagued every purchaser, they are all unhappy. 11,000+ units last year and they're all "plagued with problems"
> 
> Snoway has its place I am sure. If I needed a personal use plow or just did a few driveways here and there I would consider one. I admire their high tech approach and willingness to innovate - the downpressure concept is amazing! Their ISO certification and precision manufacturing motivations as well as their many patents will undoubtedly lead to better products for all. Product innovators as with all pioneers take risks. Some features work some don't. Clearly some bugs need to be worked out of the 22 series.
> 
> Read complete threads, Snoway stands behind their products, every one of those customers had their problem solved satisfactorily. Send them PMs when you've been on the site long enough to use the Private Message feature, I'm sure they will try to sell you a Snoway.
> 
> My two F-250's with Western Pro Plows have truly been bullet proof. I only recently purchased the Wrangler to do cleanup - jump up on sidewalks - and monitor progress etc. My work is strictly commercial and the snowway plow recommended for the Wrangler is not commercially rated? Right?
> 
> Correct the Wrangler is not rated for commercial work
> 
> "Without contraries is no progression." :salute:
> 
> www.snowwayplowsite.com


I have to call all the guys using the 22 series commercially and tell them to stop. Tell them "baldplowguy" said NO you be plagued with problems. Ignore the last 3 or 4 years of trouble free plowing..

I'm done being a smart a$$. Snoway makes commercial grade plows that will hold up better then the jeep. But you're obviously uncomfortable with the newer technology, so perhaps you should have someone modify a full size plow mount for your Wrangler. Only the Fisher guys seem to think they have a "commercial" plow for you. Read up on the posts so you know what they did to make their Jeeps capable of handling the larger plow. 
If you have questions about other manufacturers units post your questions on their threads, I'm sure a factory rep will be there to answer all your questions.


----------



## toby4492

ppandr;474656 said:


> I will say that I am turned off by the resident (plowsite) salesman plugging any chance he gets.
> 
> If I was doing anything here that was considered wrong by the mods my threads and posts would be deleted just as quickly if not quicker than any other user of this site. If you don't like my posts, here's an idea.............................don't read them.
> 
> Nothing against TOM, he might even be a really good guy. I'm sure the guys here that use Snoway products may get help from him and we should thank him for such.
> 
> Yes I do help Sno-Way owners as much as I can and do receive thanks from them. Funny thing is I also receive many PM from owners of competitive products looking for additional information on Sno-Way because of something they read in posts that I have made. Many just like you own DD products and are looking to make the change to Sno-Way.
> 
> TOM, don't take everything we say so personally.


Don't worry ppandr, no skin off my nose. I've been around a long time and plan on being here a while longer. :waving:


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i know 3 guys who use to plow com lots driveways with cj 7 and 6.5 and 7.0 plows


----------



## Joel B.

Does anyone use the DrivePro Meyer plow? It's a smaller commercial plow designed for smaller vehicles.

Looks like it might be a good fit for a Wrangler.


----------



## baldplowguy

Joel

My dealer does not sell them but I am curious about the installed OTD price.. If you find out please let us know...


----------



## baltz526

any other options for comercial plows on wranglers. with the mounting to be on a 91/95


----------



## Joel B.

Supposedly the Hiniker HD 7-1/2 plow will work. Might be a bit heavy at 603 lbs (although the homeowner 7' is only 154 lbs lighter).


----------



## baltz526

finding mount applications for each plow is a pita.


----------



## basher

baldplowguy;475783 said:


> Joel
> 
> My dealer does not sell them but I am curious about the installed OTD price.. If you find out please let us know...


You wouldn't be interested. listed as strictly a personal use plow.

http://www.meyerproducts.com/products/plows2.asp?UseTypeID=1


----------



## Joel B.

Actually the DrivePro is listed as a commercial plow here:

http://www.meyerproducts.com/drive_pro.asp


----------



## baltz526

to bad the local meyers dealer is the most expensive place on the planet


----------



## PLOWMAN45

you can get meyers parts from cpw or angelos online


----------



## basher

Joel B.;477653 said:


> Actually the DrivePro is listed as a commercial plow here:
> 
> http://www.meyerproducts.com/drive_pro.asp


It's a name game, compare to the others and it's essentially the same. I'd say it's up to as heavy a commercial work as the vehicle allows, same as any of this class plow. 
They are all contradictory in the advertising, call it personal use one place, commercial grade another.
Hiniker, Blizzard, Snoway, all make this class unit. This is Meyer's redesigned 2 meter. This is a market Meyer lead in, there where no other light weight plows around back in the day other then the 2 meter.


----------



## Joel B.

You are absolutely right, basher. It's basically six of one and a half-dozen of another. All of the different manufacturer's "light commercial" or "homeowner" plows are pretty much the same. Although I did notice the Sno Way only uses a 1" angle cylinder on their smaller plows while most of the others are 1.5". 

Boss looks to have a nice lighter low (Sport Duty) that has a tall 26" moldboard.

Bottom line, it all comes down to dealer and price. 


Joel


----------



## dmontgomery

For every plow manufacturer there are unhappy customers.........I just read a new thread here today about a BOSS having issues........www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=55500

If you look for the bad you will find the bad.........

I plowed commerically for 4 years with an ST............it was flawless.......I now plow with a 29 and it is just as good and better (read: down pressure) than any plow made.......

You will find that the majority of the people bad mouthing Snoway have never owned or used one.....


----------



## Mich plower

Have one TJ set up for commerial plowing with a 76SW


----------



## Joel B.

Mich plower;479576 said:


> Have one TJ set up for commerial plowing with a 76SW


Got any pictures?


----------

